# Using Mullet as Bait



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

:help:Anyone ever used cut up mullet for catfishing?
Results?

Thx for help. :notworthy:


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

Works as good as anything


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I would rather use catfish to catch Mullet..cut the Mullet up and throw it in the grease, not back in the water! Lol


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

MikeH said:


> I would rather use catfish to catch Mullet..cut the Mullet up and throw it in the grease, not back in the water! Lol


lol


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

One type of the catfish bait I have used many years ago was the paste type. It was supposed to stick to the hook once dipped into the paste. I never had much luck with it sticking and it would fly off the hook upon casting. 

I was just thinking bout using the cut up mullet along with the paste bait to see the results. The mullet may be as good or better by itself though.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Catfish would eat horse [email protected] if you could get it to stick to a hook. They used to sell a contraption you could squirt that nasty stuff into so you didn't have that problem but it's been a while, we also used to use rotten chicken livers.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

TailRazor said:


> They used to sell a contraption you could squirt that nasty stuff into so you didn't have that problem but it's been a while, we also used to use rotten chicken livers.


 
I remember using the small plastic bulbs that you filled with the squeeze bait. It had a small treble hook on the inside. As I remember, was a great idea in theory, but didn't produce so well. Kept the stinky shit off your fingers is bout all. :thumbdown:

Catalpa worms was our go to bait when I was young, always produced. :thumbup:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if I've used mullet for catfish. Mullet is better bait for hooking a big fat ME. I've had good luck with squid, shrimp and cigar minnows though. Cigs were the best.

I prefer live bait if I'm catfishing though. Hmmmmm...live finger mullet...Hmmmmm...I might have to try that.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> I'm not sure if I've used mullet for catfish. Mullet is better bait for hooking a big fat ME. I've had good luck with squid, shrimp and cigar minnows though. Cigs were the best.
> 
> I prefer live bait if I'm catfishing though. Hmmmmm...live finger mullet...Hmmmmm...I might have to try that.


You have used cigar minnows for cats? :001_huh:
Didn't think about that !!! 
I usually keep a box of those in the freezer.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

Mullet work great for catfish over here where I fish.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

paxton said:


> You have used cigar minnows for cats? :001_huh:
> Didn't think about that !!!
> I usually keep a box of those in the freezer.


It was all I had in the freezer one day. My ******* cousins were making fun of me...until I started tearing em up. The mushy Walmart (killer bee) cigs are the best for cats.


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Yakavelli said:


> It was all I had in the freezer one day. My ******* cousins were making fun of me...until I started tearing em up. The mushy Walmart (killer bee) cigs are the best for cats.


Thx for the info, :notworthy: I will give em a try.
Will post results when I do.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Mullet works great for cats. The head always catches the big one

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------

